# rooster?



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I know it's not a good picture but I see a lot of red in the comb


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Age? Breed?


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Black breasted red old English bantam


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Almost two months


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Got a big comb, but I am not familiar with the breed. Hopefully someone will on here.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. I found one with it and it's a rooster so I'm hoping this one isn't but if it is I will have to find a farm for him


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Difficult to tell from this picture. What you want to look at are: tail feathers, neck feathers, redness and size of comb, and posture. Compare these things on your bird to pictures of other birds of the same breed. Or, post a more clear picture of the head and body, and many folks will be happy to give their 2 cents.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

At two months old, you should see the start of spurs on the legs. Just above the ankles on the insides. They will look like buds.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

It looks just like it's brother. Just his brother is lighter in color


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have two hens with spur buds. Just saying...


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I have two hens with spur buds. Just saying...


Same here. I have a little chick that is a hen and it has bud spurs


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

He is a roo


----------

